# Rifle Mounted Light



## whchunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone got any information or have experience with lights which can be mounted on a rifle and which have pressure pads that will turn them on and off?  I have done a search but may not be using the right search words.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 23, 2012)

Kinda high dollar but Laser genetics makes a green light that comes with scope mounts. Go to optics planet and search laser genetics sub zero. Don't own one yet but seriously considering buying one for yote and hog hunting.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 23, 2012)

www.opticsplanet.com/


----------



## whchunter (Jan 25, 2012)

*Did not*

Thanks but did't see any that had the pressure pad remote switch


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 25, 2012)

I just purchased the Laser genetics ND3 subzero and a pressure pad comes with the kit. Optics planet has the best prices. It comes with an adjustable mount for your scope also. Well worth the price.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 25, 2012)

*Ok*



Wolfeee said:


> I just purchased the Laser genetics ND3 subzero and a pressure pad comes with the kit. Optics planet has the best prices. It comes with an adjustable mount for your scope also. Well worth the price.



OK....it just didn't show up or mention on page


----------



## flynbryn (Feb 20, 2012)

*Rifle mounted light*

Google hog sniper lights.


----------



## chp.cheatham (Feb 20, 2012)

*Gun mounted light*

Look at these lights too. Shepslights.com. I have one for scanning and one mounted to my rifle. These are brighter than the Kill Light and Destroyer lights.


----------



## tpj070 (Mar 20, 2012)

try mounting a nd3 laser they seem practical


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 20, 2012)

ND3 Sub zero, I have one, amazing, it makes  looking thru your scope look like night vision, It takes a second for my eyes to adjust, but when they do, I can make out stuff out to a little over 200yards easily. 379.95, comes with pressure switch, 1 inch tube scope mount  with windage and elevation adjustment., binocular mount, and tri pod mount. They have several more mounting options, including 30mm scope tube mount.  Great for coyote hunting at night .


----------



## markland (Mar 21, 2012)

Hawglight has a few models and run on AAA batteries as well.  Plenty to shoot out to 100-200yds with.


----------

